# Anyone who has experience with A/V gear for Mac?



## Bryce Eason (Aug 28, 2009)

I didn't know what forum to put this under, but it's somewhat related to audio so here goes. I'm not exactly sure how to word this so I'll try my best and be as specific as possible.

I use SlingBox to watch news casts on the eMac I have. It then feeds that to Final Cut Pro on the iMac where I can dub the show for editing. I have an audio board that handles the audio for when I'm dubbing from the eMac to iMac and from the dvd player to the iMac. I recently took everything apart to redo my room and while I labeled everything to put it back together right, it's not fully working correctly. Anyone think they could help me get this setup again since I need it for work. I would ask my boss to just come back and redo it, but he'll be out of town for the next few weeks on a cruise.

I can hear the dvd player when I switch the input on the cable switcher box thingy, but when I switch over to control the audio for the eMac, I still hear the dvd player.

It's confusing to explain it, but can anyone help me get this going again? The basic idea is to have it go from the eMac to iMac and dvd player to iMac. The eMac goes into the audio board and cable switcher box and when it's input is active, you get the sound from the eMac to the iMac. Then vice versa with the dvd player to the iMac. Did I describe it good enough to get the idea? Ask questions if you need clarification on something and I'll do my best to explain what it is I need to do.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Euterpe (Sep 14, 2009)

As I can understand to your request is, to be able to use your Mac to manage sound and video, right?

If you would like to do both of them, you have several choice :

Using Mac for 2 channel stereo music : with or without wire
With USB cable put on a external sound card for example as mine EMU 0404, going out with two RCA cable to your power amp, or going out with single numeric cable S/PDIF plug in an external DAC and plug on your power amp with a pair of RCA cable

Other solution wireless :

Micromega AirStream, I have writting something about available only in french for the moment : http://www.magazine-audio.com/2010/ssi-2010-part-2/










If you need audio and video 

Amara, Audio Resolution and Behold, is a way to go

Or ... build yourself a HTPC a mixed between your Mac and PC solution wireless to your elctronic device for cinema.

Regards


----------



## Bryce Eason (Aug 28, 2009)

I have all the equipment needed, just wanted to know if someone could walk me through getting it set back up. I was a idiot and pulled it apart to paint -_-.

eMac has slingbox opened to get the shows and sends the audio to the audioboard, which then sends it to the iMac along with video going through the DV box converter thing. That way Final Cut Pro can dub off the show and have it ready for editing. Same thing for the dvd player. Right now I have it all hooked up, but the dvd player when is active you hear the sound, etc, but when you switch to the other input (eMac), you can still hear the dvd's sound and not the eMac's sound from slingbox/player.

I'm guessing it's going to be hard to explain what I'm doing so I may just have to wait til my boss gets back in town.


----------

